# If I was to experiment with getting (back) into film...



## Peeb (Jun 3, 2017)

... what is an inexpensive Nikon that I could mount my existing "G" series lenses?  

N80?

BTW, this is not a paradigm shift, just an 'extra' camera for fun, so I would be looking on ebay for something in the 75.00 to 200.00 range.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Jun 3, 2017)

Maybe try KEH's ebay outlet where they post many of their film cameras. Those still have (last I looked) descriptions and photos of the actual camera. 

I got a Nikon F to go with a lens I got, depends on how 'high tech' you wanna go. I like all manual more, but some prefer some auto settings as well.


----------



## snowbear (Jun 3, 2017)

N/F90 will work in shutter priority and program mode.


----------



## cgw (Jun 3, 2017)

The various incarnations of the D3XXX series are great casual shooters for G lenses.


----------



## dxqcanada (Jun 3, 2017)

Nikon Camera and Lens Compatibility Chart


----------



## snowbear (Jun 3, 2017)

cgw said:


> The various incarnations of the D3XXX series are great casual shooters for G lenses.


But he's looking for a film body


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 3, 2017)

cgw said:


> The various incarnations of the D3XXX series are great casual shooters for G lenses.



Where, in any of the D3xxx bodies, do you put the film canister?


----------



## cgw (Jun 3, 2017)

snowbear said:


> cgw said:
> 
> 
> > The various incarnations of the D3XXX series are great casual shooters for G lenses.
> ...


 That's why I suggested these for G lenses which nothing in his lowball price range can really handle. Get it? Happy to suggest to the Sparkster at least one off-camera place to stick a film can.


----------



## snowbear (Jun 3, 2017)

cgw said:


> Get it?


No, I don't get your comment at all.  There are a few Nikon film bodies that will fit the budget and can handle the G lenses in one or two modes.


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 3, 2017)

cgw said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> > cgw said:
> ...



What part of asking about film bodies don't you understand?


----------



## compur (Jun 3, 2017)

Peeb said:


> ... what is an inexpensive Nikon that I could mount my existing "G" series lenses?
> 
> N80?



Yes, the N50 thru N80 models are inexpensive and will work with G lenses. They're not very robust cameras though so I suggest making sure they are working before buying.


----------



## snowbear (Jun 3, 2017)

KEH has a couple of N80s for $89 and $99


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 3, 2017)

N6006.


----------



## JonA_CT (Jun 3, 2017)

The N75 I picked up from JC uses my 85 f1.8g with zero problems.


----------



## smarty62 (Jun 26, 2017)

Peeb said:


> ... what is an inexpensive Nikon that I could mount my existing "G" series lenses?
> 
> N80?
> 
> BTW, this is not a paradigm shift, just an 'extra' camera for fun, so I would be looking on ebay for something in the 75.00 to 200.00 range.


Have a look at Nikon Lens Compatibility 
N80 should be fine!


----------



## jcdeboever (Jun 26, 2017)

JonA_CT said:


> The N75 I picked up from JC uses my 85 f1.8g with zero problems.


That was a good little camera but I just didn't use it because I prefer manual focus. I hope you use it more than I did.


----------



## SoulfulRecover (Jun 28, 2017)

F100 and be done.


----------



## bhop (Jun 28, 2017)

Agree with SoulfulRecover, F100s seem to average on ebay in the $150 range, well below the $200 limit and so worth it.  With front and back wheels, it works the same as modern dslr Nikons.


----------



## sniper x (Jul 9, 2017)

What about an F4s? Super cool camera and I think it'll take the G series lenses and it is available in good nick for under 200 dollars.....KEH or Ebay...plus it is BEAUTIFUL! 
 And....it'll probably be my FIRST Nikon, Well, second Nikon!  After I get an F3......lol!


----------



## Michael Mc (Jul 11, 2017)

I've owned several N80s and still own one. I've been able to find them around here for cheap and typically got about $40 each for them on eBay. They were all close to mint. One problem with the N80 is, if it hasn't been handled regularly, the body coating tends to get sticky. The easy fix to this is to lightly dust one's hands with talcum powder and then just "handle" the camera -- all over. This will permanently take care of the problem. I think that one reason why you'll often find N80s for cheap is because the've gotten sticky and the owner doesn't know how to deal with it.

I really like the N80. It's full featured, has a reasonably fast built-in motor drive, it's light, and it's very quiet. Yes, it isn't very robust, but that doesn't bother me particularly. I treat my gear with care. I don't abuse it. I owned a first generation Canon EOS Rebel and used it regularly for over 20 years. Sold it after I bought an Elan IIe -- it was still working perfectly when I sold it. So even cheap plastic cameras can last a long time if you take care of them. And I don't see any reason why a camera like the N80 won't last a long time as well if you take care of it. Nikon made an add-on battery pack for it. The MB16, I believe. It adds a bit of heft to a light camera (because of four "AA" batteries) and the batteries eliminate the need for the rather uncommon CR23s it normally calls for.

Reason why I like the N80 is because it was Nikon's last prosumer film camera before they switched production over to digital. So the N80 has the latest tech for Nikon film cameras (excepting the F6 I suppose).

The OP didn't mention a maximum to his budget, so I would also suggest the F4. I have an F4s. It's a great camera in terms of robustness and versatility. It's big and heavy, but feels good in my hands -- so good, I don't really mind the weight when I'm holding it. These days you can find clean F4s for $200 or so, sometimes less.


----------



## smarty62 (Jul 11, 2017)

sniper x said:


> What about an F4s? Super cool camera and I think it'll take the G series lenses and it is available in good nick for under 200 dollars.....KEH or Ebay...plus it is BEAUTIFUL!
> And....it'll probably be my FIRST Nikon, Well, second Nikon!  After I get an F3......lol!


Have an F4s  LCD display failure.most of the F4 have problems with LCD.. and it's realy heavy. I put Lithium batteries to save weight.
Go for a F100! I bought one used for 90 Swiss Francs at a photo store. Will never give it away. Don't use the F4 anymore. 
Just my 2 cents


Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## smarty62 (Jul 11, 2017)

sniper x said:


> What about an F4s? Super cool camera and I think it'll take the G series lenses and it is available in good nick for under 200 dollars.....KEH or Ebay...plus it is BEAUTIFUL!
> And....it'll probably be my FIRST Nikon, Well, second Nikon!  After I get an F3......lol!


... [emoji12] [emoji12] [emoji12] and here's my F3:


----------



## smakelijk11 (Jul 13, 2017)

I highly recommend the Nikon f100! I was lucky and picked mine up for $150 CAD. Try and see if you can get a good one off of E-bay for cheap.


----------



## Vtec44 (Jul 13, 2017)

Yep, F100.  That's what I use to mount all my newer G lenses and older D lenses.


----------



## smakelijk11 (Jul 13, 2017)

Get the f100 and some Portra 400. This is the result.


----------



## Steve Fretz (Jul 14, 2017)

Honestly, the cheapest way to get into film photography probably won't work with your G series lenses; start looking on Craigslist for older mechanical manual focus SLRs and Kiron or Vivitar Series I zooms, especially the 28-85 or 28-105 "stovepipe."  But then the question arises, are you going to scan your negs, or work with them in the darkroom?  If the latter, skip 35mm (until you get really good at darkroom) and look for inexpensive medium format stuff - MUCH easier to make nice prints from.


----------

